# Any drywallers from ND here?



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

so word on the grapevine in mn is that contruction is booming all over ND because of the oil in williston. so much so that they don't have enough people to do the work.. 

if this is true hook a brother up! :thumbup:


i've tried to do some leg work on craigslist, and cold call some contractors in fargo and grandforks but no luck as of yet..


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

jmr said:


> so word on the grapevine in mn is that contruction is booming all over ND because of the oil in williston. so much so that they don't have enough people to do the work..
> 
> if this is true hook a brother up! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I do drywall in Grand Forks. The market ain't bad for the drywallers in GF and Fargo. The contractors are keeping us busy. Do some work in Fargo but Fargo's prices are lower do to more drywall companies but Fargo does keep growing at a pretty good pace. The real work is in western ND (compared to eastern ND) thanks to the oil boom out there. They don't have enough people to work the oil fields (so they pay for premium for the workers there) the boom in the number of people out there means more houses are needed and being built with little construction workers out there. Minot, Williston, and numerous other small towns are where you might find drywallers needed.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks for the info bro! yeah i figured around the western part would be developing hardcore... i tried looking for contractors around williston but didn't come up with much. didn't try minot though, maybe better luck.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

JMR, message me for more info and a hook up or two.


----------

